# New Build Hercules GTS 60 XH



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

This is only my 5 th rod but I have been practicing the cross wraps on PVC for few weeks. I am already addicted to this fun but time consuming hobby.

I decide to build a couple rods and figure out which one I like best. I want a light setup used for chunking and live baiting YF in the GOM on private boats. I love vertical jig fishing and the light rods have spoiled me. I built these rods as light as possible while also trying new stuff to increase my building experience. I decided to try a Calstar GF 760m and Hercules GTS 60 XH. 

Below is the Hercules. I still need to add one more coat of finish so please ignore the few spots that need touch up. Constructive criticism is welcome. 

Over all I happy with the feel/style of the rod and I learned alot during the process. I had a hard time deciding on guides but ended up with a combo of a boat stripper guide BHBNG and the rest BHNNG. I had some SIC MNSGJ but they looked a little light to me.

Enough Rambling now some pictures.














































Joe


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Great rod and wrap, love the Alps seat!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Wish I could make something that looks that great! 

TRP


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

You should be proud! I would put my name on that in a heartbeat.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Guys! 

TRP you should give it a try. It's not overly complicated, just time consuming and like all new things has a learning curve.

Joe


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

Awsome build! Those silicon nitride guides are sweet. I loaned a rod out to a shark fisherman who put on a reel loaded with wire line and he said they worked fine, Yet Fuji is discontinuing those two models and many more. I dont know whats come over them. Alot of good guides will be gone. All the new substitutes and replacments are expensive models. Makes me want to stop useing fuji for conventional builds.


----------



## tugfisher76 (Aug 5, 2011)

great rod flip the stripper next time less line drag on it that way


----------



## tugfisher76 (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You have built a beautiful rod. I'd say it looks like craftsmanship to me, keep up the great work.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Kim 

For me it is about the craftsmanship and making rods just how I like them. 

Plus it makes catching fish that much more enjoyable.

Joe


----------

